# Felicisimo Dizon picture?



## seibukan (Jul 20, 2006)

Is there anyone out there who has a picture of Felicisimo Dizon they would be willing to share. I need/would like it for a website I'm building

Thanks


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Tough photo to come by.  This is the place to ask.    If you do not have any luck here, check with the guys over at FMAdigest.com.  I believe they had a photo in one of their issues.


----------

